# Yuki kidded day 144 *new kid pics*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hatsu Yuki is also a young first freshener- Im thinking she has twins in there- here she is day 143


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today*

she's coming along nicely...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today*

Yukis ligs are just about gone tonight- getting very mushy and udder filled considerably today!
Babies soon! :dance: Probably tomorrow?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

yup.........sounds to be... very soon......... :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

O boy...I think twins too...and by Saturday night!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

I say twins too :stars: I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

Yuki kidded at 11:30 am- TRIPLET does! I cant believe it- I was HOPING for twins.........
The first one was large and born with her head back I couldnt get her turned around, and then out came another one, and then ANOTHER one. Each one tinier than the next. The last doeling is well under a pound.
They are all home being bottlefed- pictures in a bit
Two buckskins and a black. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

Trips wow.....and girls ...... :girl: :girl: :girl: ...hooray .... congrats :leap: :leap: :leap:

can't wait to see pics of the girls.......... :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidding soon! Day 143 today *losing ligs!**

Prognosis is very guarded for the teeny black doeling- she is taking the bottle so its a start

Here they are- better pictures later when they find their legs and we can fluf them up a bit


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Oh my! Triplet girls...you dog you! :stars:

They are beautiful. I sure hope that wee black one makes it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Awww....they are so cute....congrats



> Prognosis is very guarded for the teeny black doeling- she is taking the bottle so its a start


I will pray for the little one.... ray: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Omg I love the two little ones!  :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Congrats!!! Man that little one IS little! Good luck and they are adorable!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

*CONGRATULATIONS 3 X OVER!!!!!!*

I am praying they all thrive but some very special prayers are going out for the teeny little baby, I really hope she gets stronger!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Lucky you! Hope the teeny tiny makes it...they are sure cuties!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

WOW, I was only going to guess many be two, and here she had three. I hope that little ones make it. What a small little baby.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

WOW! You got 3 girls!! Congrats!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Congratulations on three does!!!  They are adorable!!  I glad you finally have does!!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

How are the kids doing today?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

We lost the little black one this morning- I didnt expect her to make it, she was literally like 1/2 a lb
- 
the other two are doing pretty good, need to get them to take the bottle better, we've been tubing.....GAH
But they are up and bouncing around- so today is the day to work on gettng them on the bottle I think.

I need new pics of them


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

I am sorry that you lost her. but hey you still have your twin girls.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

I am sorry to hear you lost the tiny one.. 
On a happy note the 2 other doelings are adorable..
CONGRATS!

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

I am so sorry for your loss........  :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Congrats on the doelings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

Okay- both girls are doing well- in fact it was near impossible to get these pictures since they are bouncing around everywhere.

The big one is sucking the bottle down no trouble- the little one is finally catching on, only taking about an ounce at a time, but she is TEENY and seems fine otherwise

Here they are at 4 days old!

Sakura (means cherry blossom in Japanese)









Sayuri (means tiny lily in Japanese)









Together for size reference- Sakura is NOT a big doeling- she is very normal size....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Yuki kidded day 144 *pics added**

So cute! I want Sayuri! *runs off with Sayuri* (I need more land with all these goats I'm stealing) :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you lost the littlest baby...but those 2 girls are sure healthy and bright....my goodness there is a major size difference with them. Hope they continue to thrive for you, very pretty girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww......they are really cute.........


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

They are both on the bottle perfectly now- yay! :clap:

Here they are today

















They are driving me crazy running around the house already! They are going to be just fine- even the teeny :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gorgeous.......  :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Too sweet and gotta love those pritchards!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Stop posting pics of Sayuri! I want her soooo bad! If she's gone one day, it wasn't me. :wink: :ROFL: 

So are you keeping them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! Adorable  That teeny lil' girl just really pulls the heartstrings


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Stop posting pics of Sayuri! I want her soooo bad! If she's gone one day, it wasn't me. :wink: :ROFL:
> 
> So are you keeping them?


I know- shes such a cute little bug. You should see her bounce around - its SO cute.

We are keeping Sakura :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Also I need to check her over- but that looks remarkably like a moonspot on Sayuris front leg :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre cute!
 
sorry you lost the small one...


----------

